# Hans Zimmer Strings vs Metropolis 2 Composite Strings



## amadeus1 (Apr 7, 2018)

*Here's a comparison between HZS and Metro 2 Composite and Violins - Long Articulation

*


----------



## robgb (Apr 7, 2018)

Those Metro strings sound like they're struggling in those first couple examples.


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 7, 2018)

robgb said:


> Those Metro strings sound like they're struggling in those first couple examples.


It may have been early in the morning. They struggled less as the day progressed


----------



## Phillip (Apr 9, 2018)

I hope those Metro strings are union players...


----------



## Musicam (Apr 9, 2018)

MMm To be or not to be. Ark 2 or HZ? Help!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Apr 9, 2018)

Musicam said:


> MMm To be or not to be. Ark 2 or HZ? Help!


Depends on what you need. In Ark 2 there are other instruments included that could be quite useful.


----------

